# Puppy Breed Personality Quiz



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I got a Border Collie. I must have chosen very energetic responses. 

Border Collie


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> I got a Border Collie. I must have chosen very energetic responses.
> 
> Border Collie


I got the same exact one as you! . Looks like we both put energetic responses!


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Apparently I need a Border collie too, must have made a mistake somewhere in the quiz 
Here is my favorite Border collie from my House sitting days...
Rimi isn't really a typical Border collie, he is heavily in to TV watching  specifically political debates, must feel like herding sheep ....


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Ontariodogsitter said:


> Apparently I need a Border collie too, must have made a mistake somewhere in the quiz
> Here is my favorite Border collie from my House sitting days...
> Rimi isn't really a typical Border collie, he is heavily in to TV watching  specifically political debates, must feel like herding sheep ....
> View attachment 881328


Looks like we are the Border Collie Squad! LOL! Haha, Rimi seems like a sweetheart!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I got the Bernese Mountain dog. Lord knows that is a lot of dog and all that goes with it.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

JDandBigAm said:


> I got the Bernese Mountain dog. Lord knows that is a lot of dog and all that goes with it.


Bernese Mountain dogs are amazing! They may be big, but they are such great dogs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

JDandBigAm said:


> I got the Bernese Mountain dog. Lord knows that is a lot of dog and all that goes with it.


I've been around a few of them, I think they're awesome but yes they're a lot of dog.

There's a few Newfies in this area, they draw big crowds because they are amazing and so few are in this area.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I've been around a few of them, I think they're awesome but yes they're a lot of dog.
> 
> There's a few Newfies in this area, they draw big crowds because they are amazing and so few are in this area.


I love Newfs they are so gentle and loving! I just wish they wouldn't drool as much.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Bernese Mountain Dog. Love them, I'll take one.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Champ said:


> Bernese Mountain Dog. Love them, I'll take one.


I love them too! I would take one any day!


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

I love quizzes that help me break up my work day. I too got Border Collie... I wonder if Golden Retriever is even an option!??! Hahaha. I don't think I particularly picked outdoorsy, energetic responses. Or maybe I'm so Border Collie that I don't even recognize them as high-energy...


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Border collie. I think a border lover made this quiz trying to steal Golden lovers lol


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

goldielynn said:


> I love quizzes that help me break up my work day. I too got Border Collie... I wonder if Golden Retriever is even an option!??! Hahaha. I don't think I particularly picked outdoorsy, energetic responses. Or maybe I'm so Border Collie that I don't even recognize them as high-energy...


Quizzes are a great way to pass time! Yeah I wonder too...
LOL, maybe you are hard-core border collie! 😝


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> Border collie. I think a border lover made this quiz trying to steal Golden lovers lol


Haha, maybe?


----------



## BrittMN (May 6, 2020)

Yorkie? YORKIE??? Because I said lap dog? Believe me, I can fit almost any dog in my lap!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

BrittMN said:


> Yorkie? YORKIE??? Because I said lap dog? Believe me, I can fit almost any dog in my lap!


LOL! . I am imagining a St. Bernard of someone's lap, its cracking me up!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Ok this thing is either fixed or the developers couldn’t be bothered to put a variety of dog breeds in the algorithm.

BORDER COLLIE 

No thanks, not a hater of them but not a fan either.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

CCoopz said:


> Ok this thing is either fixed or the developers couldn’t be bothered to put a variety of dog breeds in the algorithm.
> 
> BORDER COLLIE
> 
> No thanks, not a hater of them but not a fan either.


Yeah I think that there are limited options in the quiz. . I just found a new one and I am going to be posting it now, to see if people get different results. .


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Lovin'Goldens said:


> Yeah I think that there are limited options in the quiz. . I just found a new one and I am going to be posting it now, to see if people get different results. .


Yeah let’s see if another quiz gives a better range of answers.


----------

